# We're on Our Way!



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

We worked from about 12:30 p.m. until dark getting the backbone of our display up today!

There's much more to do: touch ups with black paint, more tombstones, witches' cauldron, more lighting, JOL's, fog, the coffin and rest of the porch....

...BUT, it was fun being outdoors. It was a beautiful day and lots of people were out. Many neighbors (including kids) stopped to talk and complimented us; a couple saying how GREAT it was to see something that wasn't just store bought and all plastic! Cars are already driving by slowly to look. And we're not even finished yet!

I know our display is very simple and humble, but knowing that people, especially the kids in the hood, are getting enjoyment from it is what makes it all worthwhile.

It's going to be a busy week finishing up, but at least the backbone is in place!


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

Looking good! I'm taking the next week off of work to be ready for our big event on Friday night. I'm about 80% done so I'm in good shape. I am concerned about a change in the forecast - now calling for rainy and breezy Thursday night into Friday and now I'll have to spend a bunch of time reinforcing my plastic walled maze in the backyard.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

The fence looks great! Nice space to work with!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

terrific Ms W!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That fence was well worth all the effort - it just sets the mood beautifully.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks great Ms. W! 

I wouldn't worry to much with the black touch ups. The majority of not all won't even notice under low light conditions. Put that on the end of your to do list.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Ms. W, the fence looks great.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Looking good, that's a great sized yard to work with. Fence looks awesome


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks so much! Joker, I agree... I'll save the painting for last and get the other things sorted out first. Thankfully Mr. W has Friday off so we will get the rest in place then.

We're not a sophisticated haunt, but enjoy our little display.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Looking good Ms. W., of course. I really like your fence and your cutouts....especially that tree! That is really neat!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great job as always. You and Mr. W make a great team.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Fence looks great with your property! Especially like the wicked tree! Can't wait to see it finished! More coffee, more coffee.....LOL


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

as usual, great work! can't wait to see more pics! and i want to see a video of the big night!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

that fence looks great~ the cute out tree too! love the pumpkins looking good!


----------



## Optym (Oct 27, 2009)

That looks fantastic! I really like the effect. kudos to your hard work  3 more days


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I love your haunt. In the immortal words of _Nostromo_ science officer Ash, "I admire its purity." You have the only pop-up book/shadowbox haunt I've ever seen. Impressionistic elegance.

BTW that tree is absolutely off the hook!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks outstanding!! I guess I'm really behind (or really lazy).. My entire display is still in it's garage. But I have a plan Love the tree btw!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thank you all SO MUCH!!!!!

It's been a hit with the neighborhood for sure. My son said the kids on the bus have been saying it's cool... and the bus driver likes it too!

Last night, we got four more tombstones and a new cauldron up. We'll do the lighting/fog/porch tomorrow. Although the forecast for tomorrow is foul: heavy rain with winds 20-30 mph. Saturday still looks safe, though. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Looking good, Ms. W. You have a beautiful house.


----------

